# Trad Haircuts: Jr. Contour vs. Executive Concour



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Last night, I was watching "The Man Who Wasn't There" on DVD, and other than it making me want to take up smoking again, it raised the questions: what's the difference between the jr contour and the executive contour? Does anyone still wear their hair "ivy"? Seems like these would take a lot of brylcream - 



.

Can any given barber do such cuts these days? In college, I favored flat-tops, and even that was becoming a lost art.

Sorry, slow night - I must be getting cabin fever from the weather!


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I think that my haircut is a little ivy. I would think that any barber can do any of those cuts. Find a barber you like and keep going back. https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2013/02/the-great-american-haircut/


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd like to think my hair is somewhat traditional. Normally it's shorter than this, but it gives the general idea.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Any decent barber can do it - it just might be called something different. I wear something close to the executive contour.

To put it in terms of Mad Men, I think the JR Contour would be Ken Cosgrove: short, neat, and parted to the side.










The Executive Contour would be more like Don Draper: longer, parted, combed to the side and then swept back. Same as the JR, but with longer hair. You'll see Don's hair in some episodes where it comes down to or slightly below his eyes when not combed back.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

My barber still does my flat top the same way he has done for years. After that, he lays back the chair and puts the hot towels over my face. I hear the razor strop being utilized. Then, the most awesome shave known to man. Bliss....


----------



## Faust (May 1, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> My barber still does my flat top the same way he has done for years. After that, he lays back the chair and puts the hot towels over my face. I hear the razor strop being utilized. Then, the most awesome shave known to man. Bliss....


Count yourself lucky, its often hard finding a good reliable barber. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Tilton said:


> To put it in terms of Mad Men ...


Well done sir


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

My barber is a solid 4.4x older than me. He never once asked me how I wanted it cut in the past 3 years I've been visiting. Just always does it short and neat.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

At least you guys have hair to cut, male pattern baldness started kicking in at 17 for me. I'm 25 and have the hairline (or lack thereof) of a 50 year old lol. To be fair though, I really don't mind it now since I haven't paid for a haircut in 4 years.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I bring a picture of a Don Draper with me when I go to get my hair cut. I go to a very upscale place, so they're used to odd requests. The guy I prefer says, "Don Draper", alright let's do it. I definitely have the Executive Concour. 

I find that if I don't comb my hair, like Jon Hamm, it tends to hang into my eyes. 

They insist I use this fancy 20 dollar a tube gel. I find Brylcreem to be just as good and a third the price.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Canadian, how do you wash the Brylcreem out of your hair at night? I used it one time and it felt like engine grease in my hair.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Canadian, how do you wash the Brylcreem out of your hair at night? I used it one time and it felt like engine grease in my hair.


Might I recommend American Crew pomade? A water based pomade which shampoos out easily but also should one's hair become dishevelled during the course of the day then a wet comb will restore the style. Further, scalp rash (which some of the oil based preparations seem to precipitate) has never been an issue for me with this particular product. It also has a lovely masculine, old style barbers shop scent.

You may source American Crew pomade readily on Amazon for a reasonable price, a little goes a long way. Apply it to damp hair by rubbing a small amount between your palms to warm it up and to achieve an even spread prior to rubbing into your hair. Then comb through a few times before styling. The perfect glossy side parting can be achieved in moments.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Might I recommend American Crew pomade? A water based pomade which shampoos out easily but also should one's hair become dishevelled during the course of the day then a wet comb will restore the style. Further, scalp rash (which some of the oil based preparations seem to precipitate) has never been an issue for me with this particular product. It also has a lovely masculine, old style barbers shop scent.
> 
> You may source American Crew pomade readily on Amazon for a reasonable price, a little goes a long way. Apply it to damp hair by rubbing a small amount between your palms to warm it up and to achieve an even spread prior to rubbing into your hair. Then comb through a few times before styling. The perfect glossy side parting can be achieved in moments.


This is exactly what I use. Long-time fan. Around these parts it can be found in almost any grocery store.

My father has used Brylcreem for decades and I keep a tube around just in case - they key is moderation. A pea or nickle-sized dallop is probably more than enough if you've got a full head of hair. The key to getting Brylcreem or similar products out is actually really cheap shampoo. The nicer stuff has all the "essential oils" that won't really pull it out whereas stuff like Mane and Tail are basically straight detergents.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> This is exactly what I use. Long-time fan. Around these parts it can be found in almost any grocery store.
> 
> My father has used Brylcreem for decades and I keep a tube around just in case - they key is moderation. A pea or nickle-sized dallop is probably more than enough if you've got a full head of hair. The key to getting Brylcreem or similar products out is actually really cheap shampoo. The nicer stuff has all the "essential oils" that won't really pull it out whereas stuff like Mane and Tail are basically straight detergents.


I've found that a dash of Vitalis works better than just about anything else I've tried, with a touch of Imperial Pomade if I need to stay particularly presentable.

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

For so many years that I actually cannot remember when it began, my haircut has been could be described as a relaxed "High & Tight" or a "Varsity Cut" on steroids! I cannot really say if it is Trad or not, but it seems too late to change at this point in my life! In any event, it's really easy to care for.


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I've found that a dash of Vitalis works better than just about anything else I've tried, with a touch of Imperial Pomade if I need to stay particularly presentable.


It's important to know if you're a Dapper Dan man, or if you prefer FOP.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

taylorgtr said:


> It's important to know if you're a Dapper Dan man, or if you prefer FOP.
> 
> View attachment 9841


:icon_hailthee:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Reuben said:


> I've found that a dash of Vitalis works better than just about anything else I've tried, with a touch of Imperial Pomade if I need to stay particularly presentable.
> 
> Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


I bought a bottle of Vitalis once. It did nothing for hold, just sort of made my hair look very limp with a slight sheen, so is kind of pointless for me. My hair is extremely thick, heavy, straight and shiny so I need something that will hold it in place, not just make it shinier. If I were to have my hair cut about 3" shorter and thinned by the barber, it might be a more suitable product for my mane, but as I wear it now, it has some volume to it. It probably works well for someone with a "flatter" hairstyle or thinner hair (by that, I don't mean thinning hair).


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, I've got very thick, fine, shiny hair, cut kinda shorter, that already tends toward do about what I want. The vitalis just adds a little shine and helps hold in in place long enough to "set" in the morning. The Imperial is what I use for more definite hold or if it's been a while since I've gotten a haircut.



Tilton said:


> I bought a bottle of Vitalis once. It did nothing for hold, just sort of made my hair look very limp with a slight sheen, so is kind of pointless for me. My hair is extremely thick, heavy, straight and shiny so I need something that will hold it in place, not just make it shinier. If I were to have my hair cut about 3" shorter and thinned by the barber, it might be a more suitable product for my mane, but as I wear it now, it has some volume to it. It probably works well for someone with a "flatter" hairstyle or thinner hair (by that, I don't mean thinning hair).


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Yeah, I've got very thick, fine, shiny hair, cut kinda shorter, that already tends toward do about what I want. The vitalis just adds a little shine and helps hold in in place long enough to "set" in the morning. The Imperial is what I use for more definite hold or if it's been a while since I've gotten a haircut.


I've seen your hair - ain't think like mine's thick, brother. To steal a keyword from every shampoo commercial of the past decade: voluminous.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> I've seen your hair - ain't think like mine's thick, brother. To steal a keyword from every shampoo commercial of the past decade: voluminous.


Oh, I don't doubt it. Like I said, mine's pretty dang fine, there's just a lot of it so it gets thinned pretty aggressively at the barbers. Hopefully I'll take after my mother and father and keep it around a while, not lose it early like both their parents and most of their siblings.

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Tilton said:


> My father has used Brylcreem for decades and I keep a tube around just in case - they key is moderation. A pea or nickle-sized dallop is probably more than enough if you've got a full head of hair.


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

My barber is across the street from MCAS Miramar. A 5 on the top and a 3 on the sides. I do not comb it, nor do I brush it. I just wash-and-wear.

God Bless America.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Groom and Clean myself. It's water-based, holds well, and smells quite nice. It's also really cheap.


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

ICON protein - great stuff.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Colonel Ichabod said:


> I'm a big fan of Groom and Clean myself. It's water-based, holds well, and smells quite nice. It's also really cheap.


Seen that - doesn't it look like toothpaste, or am I thinking of another brand?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Colonel Ichabod said:


> I'm a big fan of Groom and Clean myself. It's water-based, holds well, and smells quite nice. It's also really cheap.


Unfortunately this product is unavailable in England and the shipping costs from the US are ludicrous (or were when I last looked into it).


----------



## Colonel Ichabod (Jun 4, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Seen that - doesn't it look like toothpaste, or am I thinking of another brand?


It does indeed look like toothpaste--well, the case does, that is.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod (Jun 4, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Unfortunately this product is unavailable in England and the shipping costs from the US are ludicrous (or were when I last looked into it).


That's unfortunate. :frown:


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

mfs said:


> My barber is across the street from MCAS Miramar. A 5 on the top and a 3 on the sides. I do not comb it, nor do I brush it. I just wash-and-wear.
> 
> God Bless America.


I have a similar cut but a bit shorter due to a bald patch towards the back. I hear they are getting a lot closer to a cure for baldness (as opposed to ongoing treatment), even then I sooner keep my hair super short, makes me look younger.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Tilton said:


> This is exactly what I use. Long-time fan. Around these parts it can be found in almost any grocery store.
> 
> My father has used Brylcreem for decades and I keep a tube around just in case - they key is moderation. A pea or nickle-sized dallop is probably more than enough if you've got a full head of hair. The key to getting Brylcreem or similar products out is actually really cheap shampoo. The nicer stuff has all the "essential oils" that won't really pull it out whereas stuff like Mane and Tail are basically straight detergents.


I use American Crew Pomade as well. Almost unscented. Don't smell like old folk pomade :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## JoshT (Jul 31, 2010)

Vitalis is great for when you get out of the shower for helping prevent that freshly washed and dried bushiness/fly-away lightness. I love Groom and Clean. It works we, isn't greasy and smells pleasant. Just my 2c.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't use shampoo every day - hot water is sufficient. I shampoo every 2-4 days, depending on circumstances. The natural oils help with styling.


----------

